# Zaggkeys Folio?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello,
I have the iPad mini and I am considering the Zaggkeys Folio Cover/Keyboard for it.  Is there anyone on this list who owns one and can offer an opinion on what it is like to type on?
Gene


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the folio cover/keyboard for the regular iPad and I love it. Works great and is very easy to type on. I know the mini is smaller which would make the keyboard smaller of course, so I can't speak to that size, but the keyboards themselves are wonderful. They stay charged forever, almost. I've owned mine for 8 months and have only charged it once or twice, and I'm on mine all the time. They are a little pricey, but worth the cost.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the zagg pro and like it. I especially like the backlit keyboard and figured it was worth the extra $. Huge fan of backlit keyboards since I have them on my macs. Having said all that I do find that I rarely use the keyboard for my ipads so I normally just carry them in a regular ipad folio which also holds a stylus and a pad of paper. Most of my typing is done on my laptop and transferred to my ipads. What little I do end  up typing on my ipads I just use the built in keyboard.


----------

